
A French Tunnel Sculpture That Took 30 Years to Complete - apollinaire
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/french-tunnel-sculpture
======
lokl
Incidentally, if you are in this area, I recommend seeing the nearby
prehistoric cave paintings of La Grotte du Pech Merle (the cave itself is also
interesting). Unlike some of the other caves, what you see is original (not a
reproduction), multi-colored, and tickets can be purchased well in advance.
For me, it was an experience that could not be compared to anything else --
being there provided a new view of humanity.

------
el_cujo
Title is misleading, took more like 3-4 years of actual labor. Still a good
story.

------
philprx
In France, there are several unknown or hidden art sculptures in limestone
cliffs. One of them is like a 4m high human face. Even though these are recent
works, not like Greek sculptures, they are awesome. these things are beautiful
to discover because usually they are in overgrown vegetation etc...

------
boyadjian
'There Is No Way to Happiness; Happiness Is the Way'

------
pontifier
I've become a believer in any kind of work that lasts a long time, especially
art, structures, and ideas. It's these types of inheritance that improve the
lives of future people.

